# The Ghost Crossing 2008



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

My haunt video slideshow!
What do y'all think?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good GC


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a fun looking haunt...nice work, and great video...thanks...got any people shots?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You can really see a difference between last year and this year. Good job!


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow GC that is awesome it looks like you put alot of work into your props!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics GC
I like the fat wizard guy and the little drac at the table and the eyeball table
wally gator is looking for lunch.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice - it shows that you put a lot of work into that display.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with Beelce - lots of fun stuff in your set up (and where did you find the Nightmare song in French?). I like the little skellie in jail stripes and Dracula at the table in particular.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I found the song on youtube and used www.mediaconverter.org to convert/download it into mp3.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

You can see that you spent a lot of time on the little details that add polish to the haunt. Very nice.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

What a fun video and haunt. I bet the ToT's loved it. Great job GC!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like great fun...and I see you put Elmer to good use!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. I was halfway though before I realized the song wasn't in English, I'm just humming and singing away like always!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah the tots seemed to like it, most of them at least.
I can't wait till next year!!!!

lol, thats really funny spideranne. yep the song is in french.


----------

